# LED Beacon



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

Where is a good place to buy beacons? I'm to cheap for a full blown lightbar, but I don't want something that's gonna break in 2 days.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

www.vlsusa.com


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

www.sirennet.com


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

sdplowing;414296 said:


> Where is a good place to buy beacons? I'm to cheap for a full blown lightbar, but I don't want something that's gonna break in 2 days.


i bought one at vip so maybe your local auto parts store will carry them. . cost me sixty bucks. just wish i bought one with a switch to turn it off and on instead of unplugging from the cigarette lighter every time.. it has like twenty patterns and no on and off switch. go figure.


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Check these guys out... Pretty good prices, good selection. THis is where I am going to buy a new Federal Highlighter mini lightbar...
http://www.awdirect.com/catalog.cfm?dest=dir&linkid=202&linkon=subsection
Strobes and beacons...

http://www.awdirect.com/catalog.cfm?dest=dir&linkid=102&linkon=subsection
Mini Lightbars...

EDIT: Wow, just checked out LED Beacons, damn, they are expensive... Good Luck with that... $300 for a tini little beacon. I think I would rather go with a strobe mini lightbar...


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info fellas Murphy, have you purchased stuff from sirennet. I've never heard of them and you never know with online companies. They have the Able2/ShoMe LED beacon for $95, I've seen it elsewhere for almost $200.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah I buy alot of stuff from them. also when I was with the sheriffes dpt in Wa they ordered all our cars stuff from them thats how I found out about them. Good folks good prices and great service.

i also order alot of stuff from AWdirect again they are like above. out of the places that have been put up here, just pick the one with the best price and you will be happy,


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got a L31 Amber Beacon from sirennet. I paid $206 while everyone else was charging $285 or more. Light is everything I expected it would be, bright, plus it has a cool "cruise light" mode.
AWDirect is good, but you can find better prices on warning lights from sirennet, vlsusa, or strobesnmore.


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sno What;414936 said:


> I just got a L31 Amber Beacon from sirennet. I paid $206 while everyone else was charging $285 or more. Light is everything I expected it would be, bright, plus it has a cool "cruise light" mode.


Wow, that is a cool light...



Sno What;414936 said:


> AWDirect is good, but you can find better prices on warning lights from sirennet, vlsusa, or strobesnmore.


Yes, Im starting to realize that. I just ordered one of those LED strobe beacons from sirennet. Good prices on lights...


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

here's an example - AWDirect / Tir 3. 79.99
http://www.awdirect.com/catalog.cfm?dest=itempg&itemid=19026&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=269

Strobes n'more : 49.99
http://strobeguy.safeshopper.com/80/2288.htm?620

big difference!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

AW Direct is a joke.


----------

